# Gamja Bokkeum



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2020)

AKA Korean Sweet glazed potatoes.


3 tablespoons (45ml) soy sauce 
3 tablespoons (45ml) water
2 tablespoons (30g) sugar
1 teaspoon (5ml) fish sauce
1 medium clove garlic (5g), finely grated
2 tablespoons (30ml) vegetable oil
10 ounces (285g) small Yukon Gold potatoes, rinsed and halved (see note)
1 tablespoon (15ml) toasted sesame oil (optional)
1 tablespoon (6g) toasted sesame seeds (optional)
chopped green onion or chives for garnish (optional)
Combine soy sauce, water, sugar, fish sauce, and garlic in a small bowl and whisk until sugar is dissolved. Set aside.

Cut potatoes in half rinse and dry.

In a large cast iron pan or dutch oven add three tablespoons on oil. Add potatoes cut side down in a single layer. Cook over medium-high heat until potatoes are golden brown.
(if you prefer you can roast the potatoes in the oven.)

Drain off some of the oil

Lower heat to low and add soy mixture. Stir to combine, cover and cook until, tender. 

Remove cover and increase heat to high. Stir constantly until liquid has reduced to a caramel like glaze.  

Remove from heat add sesame oil and sesame seeds and serve.


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2020)

Looks Good, have to add that to my left

Gary


----------



## xray (Mar 6, 2020)

Looks good, I’m always looking for recipes to use up the bottle of fish sauce in my fridge.


----------



## Omnivore (Mar 6, 2020)

That looks really good. I live on the coast where there is zero Korean food so I'll definitely make this.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 6, 2020)

I was going to go by this without a thought because I thought it was about sweet potatoes, aka yams. Which I don't like. Glad I changed my mind. I'll be trying this. Looks good!


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 6, 2020)

gary s said:


> Looks Good, have to add that to my left
> 
> Gary


 I'm gonna go ahead and add it to my right then


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 6, 2020)

Very nice! Love seeing things that are new to me.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 6, 2020)

Yep, looks like something that I need to experience.


----------

